# Extra tooth!!!!!!



## warped676 (Jul 7, 2005)

My doggy is almost 2 years old. The other day I was rubbing her belly, and she had her mouth open... it was SO cute. But... I noticed that she has 2 canine teeth on one said, and just one (like all other dogs I know) on the other side. It doesn't seem to cause her any problems, and it seems like she usually chews on that side. Has anyone heard of this, or know if an extra tooth like that could cause her problems? Any information would help. I'm just worried that something like this could pose a problem in the future.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe it's a retained baby tooth?

i found this http://www.canismajor.com/dog/teeth.html


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

A lot of chis don't loose all of their baby teeth and they have to be pulled.
I would check with your vet because the extra tooth can rot and cause the other teeth to have more decay and it can cause the jaw to get infected if it gets real bad. 
So the answer is yes, it can cause a problem in the future.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jack had 2 canines on each side (a total of 4). His puppy canines never fell out so we went ahead and had them pulled. It was a very easy procedure and he did great. I would see what the vet recommends :wave:


----------



## Xymenah (Dec 4, 2006)

Sound exactly like a retained baby tooth. We had a dog in the clinic the other day that had them on both sides and have to have both removed because it can possibly cause problems if they are left there. Definatly consult your vet on it and she what they have to say.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi had like 16 baby teeth pulled when he was 10 months old and just last week at almost 2 years we noticed teeth coming in behind his canines as well and had them removed.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

they usually pull them during the spay/neuter.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy had 4 teeth out while he was neutered.__________________


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bu had one out while he was neutered too.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

My bf`s cocker spaniel has this too he has one growing behind the other one it looks very odd, doesnt seem to bother him atall thou. Maybe check with your vet weather it should b taken out or left??


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Tinkerbell also had 2 canines on one side and the one came out by itself but it was kind of hanging off to the side. It was on the outside of her mouth like towards her cheek. It kind of freaked me out but she hasn't had any problems since.


----------

